# Post your picture! [Warning: big file sizes, might be unpleasant on slow connections]



## Morrus (Mar 11, 2002)

Let's see what everyone looks like!

I'll be brave and start...







I'll move this to the archive when we're done as an EN World photo gallery.


----------



## Talath (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Buddha the DM (Mar 11, 2002)

Here I am


----------



## Temprus (Mar 11, 2002)




----------



## Buddha the DM (Mar 11, 2002)

Here's a shot of me and my girlfriend on the shore of Lake Ontario.


----------



## el-remmen (Mar 11, 2002)

Proof that I was always a handsome devil. . .


----------



## KDLadage (Mar 11, 2002)

I hate having my picture taken, but there are a few. Here is one (not the best)...


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 11, 2002)

Attached is my favorite picture ever of Wulf Ratbane (NOT me!).


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 11, 2002)

Here's an oldish one of my group, originally from WotC's playtester of the month thing. Clockwise from top left, starting at the guy in the white shirt:

Raevynn (plays Raevynn in my game), Jobu (plays Tao), the top half of Fajitas (standing, with beard; played Shara), Dr. Rictus (played Palladio), Sagiro (plays Velendo and has his own brilliant story hour), WisdomLikeSilence (played Kiri), the bottom half of Fajitas, Piratecat (me), and KidCthulhu (plays Nolin.)


----------



## Metus (Mar 11, 2002)

I think I'll eventually upload a picture where I don't look so silly.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 11, 2002)

Me too! Me too!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 11, 2002)

This is my wife and I on my 40th birthday last year


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Mar 11, 2002)

Here is typical me.


----------



## Berandor (Mar 11, 2002)

I have no pic of mine on the PC... so I drew one


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 11, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Attached is my favorite picture ever of Wulf Ratbane. *




Sheesh, scoop me why don't you. I would have gotten around to it, you know.

As it turns out, that's the picture of me I stuck in my bio at that brainy-geek dating service that was floating around a while ago.

I can't belive my phone isn't ringing off the hook. I mean, come on, look at that handsome mug.

The guy holding me needs to loosen his grip a little though.


Wulf


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Mar 11, 2002)

Okay, we'll give this a shot even though this is not the best pic of me. Not that many outside of the Fight Club will know me or care anyway, but what the heck!


----------



## Ruined (Mar 11, 2002)

Might as well contribute. This is a convention picture of me and the guys from my gaming group. They've all been players in my City of Doors campaign at one point or another...

And I'm the guy on the bottom right. Frightening, eh?


----------



## Dave G (Mar 11, 2002)

Cool Idea Morrus!

I know I don't have nearly the post count I used to before the changeover, but some of you may remember me.

Here's my recent Drivers Lisence photo


----------



## Rinndalir (Mar 11, 2002)

Here I am in my (ex) fiance's dorm room from a year ago:






Bran Blackbyrd - do you know Cyberzombie???


----------



## Doctor Doom (Mar 11, 2002)

My girlfriend and I.


----------



## Mark (Mar 11, 2002)

Woohoo!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 11, 2002)

Soooooo good-looking.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 12, 2002)

Not the best pic, but the only one since I changed my look a couple months ago.


----------



## WizarDru (Mar 12, 2002)

*Portrait of the DM as a young gamer...or something...*

Hoohah!  Who doesn't love pictures?


Here's a picture of me and my youngest, a Barbarian Level 0 (but with the Extra Rage feat).







And now, to live up to my job as a Bastard DM, I'll post a picture of my lovely wife Valanthe the Sleepless and our oldest...but the picture is a few years old, so Molly (our daughter) doesn't look as old as her little brother.  Confused yet?  [bad Yoda voice] _You will be._


----------



## WizarDru (Mar 12, 2002)

Wolfspider said:
			
		

> *I'm sorry guys, but I couldn't keep this to myself.  I really don't look for controversy, I promise.  I've enjoyed this thread quite a bit, but reading this cruel post kinda ruined my night.  I kinda love you guys and don't like to see you ridiculed.
> 
> I can't believe the gall of some people.  Ashtal was right about some of the people at RPG.net.  *




Don't let it bother you.  I can't help but notice that more than half of the pictures here feature families...which automatically doesn't qualify for the 'gamer' stereotype.  I also think it pretty funny that he posts that 'gamers' are posting their pictures....what the heck is he, exactly, if not a gamer?  Odd places to hang out if he's not, neh?

Fact is, most of us consider this place part of extended family, of sorts.  A disparaging comment from Piratecat, Wulf, Colonel Hardisson, Eric Noah, you or a couple dozen other regulars here...that'd upset me.

The infantile post of some insecure geek who's looking to try and distance himself from his own hobby and the people who play it?  Pffft.  Someone obviously isn't aware that gaming is a social hobby...or maybe he's learned it the hard way. 


P.S.  Hey, Gargoyle!  That picture of you and the kids is charming as all get out.  The confused expression on your youngest is priceless.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 12, 2002)

Mrs. Noah and I had fun at GenCon!

<p>


----------



## el-remmen (Mar 12, 2002)

I just want to say that this thread is so great.  Looking thru the pics of well-known (and some not so well-known) names has given me a lump in the throat thinking about our community and how great it really is.

Sure some of us look geeky, but what a great diversity geekdom truly is!

Anyway, this is me and Eric Noah at GEN CON






Below  is me caught off guard in a {GASP!} a t-shirt , while vacationing in Maine






I was particularly touched by the photos of families - I am very envious.  I don't have a family of my own, but the group below are like a family of sorts.

This is not my current group below (except for the chinese kid, he plays Jeremy Northrop in OOTFP), but to borrow a phrase from Edena of Neith my "oldest and greatest" players. . . "The Oath"







Below, is the same group in action, if you look above and to the left of the huge orange and black DM screen you will see that the PCs were taking part in a tournament, they were invited to these very elite series of footlists to settle their differences, an adventure called "Neutral Ground".


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 12, 2002)

Comment 1: Anthony, thank you for the graceful apology. It's appreciated.

Comment 2: To attach a picture, make sure it's less than 200 K, and then click on "browse" in the "attach file" window. Pretty easy!

Comment 3: Skarp, I'm from VT originally, and I've been in Iceland! You stalking me?


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 12, 2002)

Here's the one of me that Nemmerle posted earlier and then erased. Eric Noah took this at GenCon a few years back.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Mar 12, 2002)

Well heck, 

I guess I will join the party. Here is me and the little gamer.


----------



## Akunin (Mar 12, 2002)

Caliban said:
			
		

> *Let's see if this works, first an couple of old halloween picts from my gothboy days: *




Hey, Rinn - now there are TWO of us to give you nightmares with our pics!






Almost forgot to edit the pic (for Eric's Grandma's sake)!


----------



## Berandor (Mar 12, 2002)

reutbing0: I'll help ya 

http://Iulius.Caesar.bei.t-online.de/jeroen.jpg[img]

Just insert a / before the second "img", and you'll get this:

[img]http://Iulius.Caesar.bei.t-online.de/jeroen.jpg

King Stannis, I'd help you too - just send me the pics  Or am I the only one who can't see them?


----------



## Rel (Mar 12, 2002)

I just got a chance to check these out and I have one comment:  Morrus, you are a total babe!  Who is that dude with you in the picture?


----------



## Mialee (Mar 12, 2002)




----------



## Talath (Mar 13, 2002)

PA said:
			
		

> *Not exactly a recent one, but...
> 
> I just don't like what I look like now.  *




Impressive

You are the only person sexier than me


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 13, 2002)

Talath said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Impressive
> 
> You are the only person sexier than me  *




Ahem!  

My ears are burning!


----------



## Talath (Mar 13, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ahem!
> 
> My ears are burning!   *




Ahem ... you are the only person sexier than me and Eric Noah

Better?


----------



## Crypt King (Mar 13, 2002)

*Alright, you asked for it.*






I'm the guy with the saw.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 13, 2002)

Do I win a prize for "Thread With Most Views On The EN Boards Ever"?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 13, 2002)

Arcane Runes Press said:
			
		

> *By the way, how are people getting pictures to show up directly in their messages? Please explain using small words, as I'm just above Rainman and just below Forrest Gump on the message board literacy scale. *




The pic needs to be online somwhere - put its URL in between IMG tags.

IMG tags loko like this, except that they use square brackets [ ] instead of curly brackets { }  (I have to use curly brackets to demonstrate, otherwise the board will think I'm trying to actually post a pic):

{IMG}InsertURLofpichere{/IMG}


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 13, 2002)

Arcane Runes Press said:
			
		

> *Now that you've seen the wife and I, here's one of my two kids. Corbyn is 3, Ashton is 10 months.
> 
> By the way, how are people getting pictures to show up directly in their messages? Please explain using small words, as I'm just above Rainman and just below Forrest Gump on the message board literacy scale. *




You need to use a JPG or GIF image (JPG is best for photographs).

Your initial pictures are in the BMP format which browsers don't display.

Cheers

p.s. love all the pictures with kiddies! I wonder if I should include one with my daughter too?

pps. I wonder if Piratecat would post a picture of his duck-hunting dog(s)?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 13, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Do I win a prize for "Thread With Most Views On The EN Boards Ever"?  *




Sorry Morrus - you are WAAAYYYYY behind Piratecats storyhour (39596 views so far)


----------



## Morrus (Mar 13, 2002)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry Morrus - you are WAAAYYYYY behind Piratecats storyhour (39596 views so far)  *




A but _proportionally_ given that this thread has only been in existence for a couple of days, I'd say I'm doing pretty well.


----------



## Valanthe the Sleepless (Mar 13, 2002)

*Since we were talking about kids...*

I figure I'd post more recent ones of Molly (4 1/2) and Sean (22 mos).

Sorry, but I love all the pics of eveyone and their kids.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 13, 2002)

Arcane Runes Press said:
			
		

> *By the way, how are people getting pictures to show up directly in their messages? Please explain using small words, as I'm just above Rainman and just below Forrest Gump on the message board literacy scale. *




You musn't use .bmp format, if you want everybody can see them, and they appear as you load the page, use .jpg or .gif format.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 13, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A but proportionally given that this thread has only been in existence for a couple of days, I'd say I'm doing pretty well.  *




Sorry, Morrus, the _proportionally_ stuff doesn't count. Piratecat has the prize!


----------



## KidCthulhu (Mar 13, 2002)

Here's one of me and PirateCat.  He's looking pensive, which means he's probably plotting something evil.

This was taken a few years ago.  My hair has gone back to short, and those jeans don't fit anymore, but it's a good shot, so I had to use it.






Plane, just for you, I'll post a picture of my kids, those wacky duck attracting dogs, Argo and Finney.  

Argo, doing what she does best, fetching enormous sticks:





Finney, looking noble and well behaved (hah!):


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 13, 2002)

Mmmm, Argo and Finney...


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 13, 2002)

Geocities has nerfed the ability to link. Here's the first of KidC's pictures of the two of us....


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 13, 2002)

...the shot of Argo...


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 13, 2002)

...and finally Finney.


----------



## Seri (Mar 13, 2002)

#dnd3e members page, kinda  

Hi lo, 

okie here's a pic of me, although I've never actually posted here before (silly me) but I'm in the chat a lot 

 http://members.shaw.ca/dnd3e/Seri.htm


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 13, 2002)

In order to keep this under 200 posts, I am deleting virtually all non-photo posts.


----------



## Berandor (Mar 14, 2002)

Hey, BluWolf: Who's that in front of you, holding the child? He's trying to get you off the picture! 

And, PC: Don't you dare delete my "photo"! I spent WEEKS on creating it! 

Berandor


----------



## Mark (Mar 14, 2002)

Zulkir said:
			
		

> *Hang on to your hats folks.
> 
> Believe it or don't this in me and my brother in about 1996. We were modeling for a Portland newspaper. He is the thin good looking one in corn rows, I'm the one that looks like he should be arrested.
> 
> Anthony Valterra *






			
				Zulkir said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, that didn't work. Lets see, click browse, select file, hmmmm well I'll figure it out another time.
> 
> AV *




Well, that's just great!  3,500 EN Boarders are currently holding their hats while trying to type and you say, "I'll figure it out another time."


----------



## War Golem (Mar 14, 2002)




----------



## gubaru (Mar 14, 2002)

Well, I might as well jump off the bridge with everyone else.

The ones with me are a couple years old but I look pretty much the same. The first is one of my favorites. Below it is a photo we sent for Christmas that gives a better look at me. Since my son does look different (and I want to brag a little) there's also a photo of him from this Halloween.


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 14, 2002)

This one's about six years old, taken on a trip to Europe... I'm 32 now, a little less hair, a little more waist, but otherwise about the same.
LB


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 14, 2002)

Here's a more recent one, of my fiancee and I at Universal Studios a few months ago.


----------



## MythandLore (Mar 14, 2002)

Wow! I'm gone a few days and !POOF! this cool thread pops up!
Everyone’s pictures are great! I better get mine in before it's archived!
Here's a very old self-portrait... Umm… Not to scale.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Mar 14, 2002)

Hehe, I am feeling evil, so I add here picture of my sometimes lurking boyfriend.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 15, 2002)

A brand new picture of me!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 15, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *A brand new picture of me! *




Ahhh... cliché kitty rides again.


----------



## Vuron (Mar 16, 2002)

Hoverkitty is one of the few things that got me through goatse.cx shock!


----------



## A2Z (Mar 16, 2002)

Someguy said:
			
		

> *LONG LIVE HOVERKITTY! *



Hoverkitty is god!! All should bow to him(her?). 

Seriously though, I've seen so many edited versions of that picture now it's not even funny. I've even seen some I can't show here.


----------

